# Beautiful song of Radiohead played by a Chamber Ensemble



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Arr by Dane Crozier


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

That’s lovely. I’m not very well up on Radiohead, what’s the song?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The song is called Videotape. I'm afraid I didn't enjoy the clarinet as much as Thom Yorke's voice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2018)

It prompted me to listen to the original, reminding me how much I like the band, but also how it aches to listen to them.


----------

